# Couples Halloween Costumes



## rugbyftbll2 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm looking for halloween costumes for my SSBBW Fiance and me. One year we did Wilson and Tom Hanks from Cast Away that was a hit, but I want an Idea that she can feel confident and sexy in. The normal Plus Size costumes aren't big enough, and I prefer making something from GoodWill anyways. What are some things you and your average size partner have gone as that have been a hit?


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 28, 2017)

rugbyftbll2 said:


> I'm looking for halloween costumes for my SSBBW Fiance and me. One year we did Wilson and Tom Hanks from Cast Away that was a hit, but I want *an Idea that she can feel confident and sexy in.* The normal Plus Size costumes aren't big enough, and I prefer making something from GoodWill anyways. What are some things *you and your average size partner* have gone as that have been a hit?



I'm not 100% sure what you're implying here. Are you suggesting that you want to make her a costume that's basically a larger version of a normally-thin character?


----------



## agouderia (Sep 29, 2017)

Lovely idea rugbyftbll2!

I would say that any iconic couple costume would go, whether fat, thin or anything in between.

2 rather easy ones that pop up in my mind immediately are:

Fred & Wilma Flintstone - this time with the size reversal of a hefty Wilma & slim Fred. 
That one is easy because you can buy any type of faw suede cheaply, it doesn't need to be sewn, but can simply be cut and glued.

The other one would be Laurel&Hardy - which would work with GoodWill because they certainly have classic men's suits in all sizes.
That would only be though if your girlfriend doesn't mind cross-dressing on Halloween. 

Have fun assembling the costume!


----------



## rachelstinson (Oct 2, 2017)

I suggest the following ideas:

Alice and the Mad Hatter
Knife Thrower and Assistant
Mr. and Mrs. Potato Head
Skeleton Bride and Groom
Classic Demon Couple

Any couple can pull these off and look great.
Hope this helps!
Happy Halloween


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Oct 10, 2017)

I'd like to go as Greg and Rose quartz from steven universe with my fiance this year, I think the biggest job is going to be the wigs 







if you haven't already seen SU it's amazing Rebecca Sugar is a goddess (the creator) 
SU is body positive and teaches children about same sex relationships and consent implicitly the protagonist is male but he has a gender neutral energy

heres some more greg and rose cosplay schtuff


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 10, 2017)

Im partial to Pirates... Easy to do a sexy ssbbw pirate , and for you maybe a Parrot or first mate?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 10, 2017)

My wife and I once went to a Halloween party as a bug and a can of Raid. We won a free dance lesson, too.


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 13, 2017)

Another favorite. Sexy SSBBW witch - easy to do with long flowing black and a nice hat. The guy - yup going there. Dressed like a kitty cat, little ears and a tail. So much fun!!!!!!! I love dressing up for halloween and have always had that challeng of finding ways to work with my size. With a bunch of tulle you can create anything from a ballerina to a woodland fairy. Angels and Devils are also fun. Halloween is my Jam


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 13, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> Another favorite. Sexy SSBBW witch - easy to do with long flowing black and a nice hat. The guy - yup going there. Dressed like a kitty cat, little ears and a tail. So much fun!!!!!!! I love dressing up for halloween and have always had that challeng of finding ways to work with my size. With a bunch of tulle you can create anything from a ballerina to a woodland fairy. Angels and Devils are also fun. Halloween is my Jam


 
ooh, those are all great ideas! Witches and fairies are some of my favs


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 13, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> ooh, those are all great ideas! Witches and fairies are some of my favs



I think they are so pretty too!!!! I have had so much fun with them


----------



## TwoSwords (Oct 29, 2017)

I love the idea of the bee costume, and there are lots of great feminine-looking bee outfits online, as well as fictional characters, like Q-Bee, to model them off of if you want. Seems like the hardest part of that would be the stripes, unless you can find a black and yellow striped shirt in her size already. Sewing all those stripes on might be a lot of work (though I'd still be willing to do it, in his place.)


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 29, 2017)

Now I want pictures of these halloween costumes. I lost my Halloween Partner... this will be my second Halloween without him. Breaks my heart, but seeing the fun couples out there... would be wonderful


----------



## Tracii (Oct 31, 2017)

I agree DragonFly Y'all need to post some costume couples pics everyone.
Years ago I went to a party and one guy was dressed up as a condom vending machine.LOL


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Nov 1, 2017)

I want to see pics! I can't even remember the last time I dressed up for Halloween for an adult party lol! I will just have to live vicariously through all of you


----------



## rugbyftbll2 (Nov 5, 2017)

A Goofy Rodeo Clown and a beautiful Taurus Bull! I'm one lucky fella!


----------



## DragonFly (Nov 5, 2017)

rugbyftbll2 said:


> A Goofy Rodeo Clown and a beautiful Taurus Bull! I'm one lucky fella!



BEAUTIFUL!!!! Thank you for posting. This is the cutest


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Nov 6, 2017)

rugbyftbll2 said:


> A Goofy Rodeo Clown and a beautiful Taurus Bull! I'm one lucky fella!



That's so cute!


----------



## Tad (Nov 6, 2017)

rugbyftbll2 said:


> A Goofy Rodeo Clown and a beautiful Taurus Bull! I'm one lucky fella!



Excellent! I hope you had a great time


----------



## Tracii (Nov 7, 2017)

Thats is too cute rugbyftbll2


----------

